# New Rules Maternity Pay



## jeny (25 Feb 2010)

Hi I am just wondering re the new shceme that they are trying to bring in regarding the length of time mothers get paid after the birth of babies and trying to allow fathers to also get some paid leave.

Is this going to apply in ireland or only the UK. I thought I heard that it was an EU law they were trying to pass but I think I might be getting my wires all sorts of crossed!

Thanks


----------



## huskerdu (25 Feb 2010)

I am not aware of any immediate plans to fundamentally change maternity pay in Ireland,
If there is an EU directive coming soon, it may be some time before it is implemented so I would not be holding my breath waiting


----------



## greenfield (25 Feb 2010)

A committee of the European Parliament has recommended that there should be paid maternity leave.... I think that you can expect that will be significantly diluted by the time (if ever) it becomes a directive (which could be 2 -5 years time)


----------



## jeny (25 Feb 2010)

That long.. God the way there were talking about it could be coming into Law in April but I guess I have taken it up complately wrong aw well!


----------

